# Add britbox app



## badlypoor (Sep 27, 2017)

Add britbox app to those available, pls


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

That is 99% not likely to happen, TiVo has almost never added apps for streaming services, and barely support the apps they have.
You can get BritBox through Amazon if you desire.
I currently have Paramount+ through Amazon, as neither my TiVo's or TV can install the app.


----------



## badlypoor (Sep 27, 2017)

phox_mulder said:


> That is 99% not likely to happen, TiVi has almost never added apps for streaming services, and barely support the apps they have.
> You can get BritBox through Amazon if you desire.
> I currently have Paramount+ through Amazon, as neither my TiVo's or TV can install the app.


TiVo seems to provide other streams such as Netflix so I see no reason to doing it for others as well. It is simple enough to resolve other problems. Thanks


----------



## Molly Magnolia (Nov 29, 2019)

My Bolt 1TB has Acorn, which our Roamio's do not. So maybe it will happen???


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

badlypoor said:


> TiVo seems to provide other streams such as Netflix so I see no reason to doing it for others as well. It is simple enough to resolve other problems. Thanks


Tivo does not "do it" new apps are provided by the app service and since they are not standard, they have to be tweaked to work in the Tivo infrastructure, very few streaming providers want to spend that development money for a very small footprint of installed users.


----------

